# viv lighting - IKEA?



## start-up (Feb 28, 2008)

hey folks quick question about how you light your vivariums. Not talking about uv lighting talking about visual lighting for my benefit so i can see the occupants better. 

Was having a walk round Ikea the other day and saw these

IKEA | Integrated lighting | Bookcases integrated lighting | LACK | Spotlight

what do you think? trying to light a 36"x18"x21" viv, since they are LED's they dont give off any heat so zero risk of burning the snake. Priced at £25 so if you can think of a cheaper way of doing it then give me a shout.

M


----------



## start-up (Feb 28, 2008)

Also these IKEA | Integrated lighting | Bookcases integrated lighting | DIODER | Multi-use lighting which offer a variety of lighting colours, blue, green, red, white etc, and these IKEA | Integrated lighting | Bookcases integrated lighting | DIODER | Lighting strip same colours but in a strip. Both are £50 in colour and £40 in white only. 

Again all feedback welcome. Also what do you use to light your vivs? 

M


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

these are a lot cheaper..

Wide 24 Blue LED Aquarium Fish Tank Beam Bar Moonlight on eBay (end time 12-Nov-09 04:44:46 GMT)


----------



## start-up (Feb 28, 2008)

wow thanks meko, have you used them before? how do they look when in the viv? 

M


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Not those exact ones, but these are blue LED's i put in a leo viv with a fake rock wall.


----------



## start-up (Feb 28, 2008)

hmm thanks for that meko, not sure i like the blue led's tho (no offence  ) bit cold looking if tht makes sense. will take a look and see if they do white lights. Thinking of putting them along the front edge hidden behind the top "lip" of the viv. Do you find that the strips give off enough light? 

M


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you can get white ones, although the blue ones are better for night time viewing.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

also if you have a lot of vivs you could use the christmas rope light led things.


----------



## start-up (Feb 28, 2008)

What makes the blue light better for night time viewing?


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

i believe leo's can not 'see' red or blue spectrum, so act as usual under those coloured lights.

could be wrong, if so someone will correct me.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

i believe green is the best for night time viewing, you are able to see more detail etc under green lighting, the human eye can recognise more shades of green's than any other colour. Thats also the reason why night vision goggles are displayed in a green lighting.


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

if it was me i light it very dimmly with some red leds tbh

reps can see red and blue but they are not as disruptive as say a white light would be as they can still tell the difference between day/night with red or blue but white would make it more difficult


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

start-up said:


> What makes the blue light better for night time viewing?


all the above... and it's also like a moonlight glow compared to a big bright (sun) light.


----------

